# MSI RX 570 8GB Hynix - Incorrect Shares Issue....



## jhammi20 (Jan 3, 2018)

Need help.  I am fairly new to mining.  I have a 4 card build.  (1) Gigabyte RX 580 8GB SAMSUNG  (1) XFX 570 4GB Elpida and (2) MSI RX 570 8GB both Hynix.  Windows 10 Home w/ Claymore Miner.  I am using the crimson blockchain driver that is dated 8/8/2017 in device manager with the atikmdag patch.  I tried the latest 12/13 Crimson Driver, but was getting very very low MH/s.

SO......the issue is with one of my MSI RX 570 8GB, I have modded the bios timings following the recommendation of copy and pasting the 1750 timings and up.   I then overclocked both MSI cards with Core Clock  = 1150 and Memory Clock = 2100.  I am at a loss for what to make the voltage, so I left that stock for now.  With those settings, I get about 27 MH/s for both cards.  However, 1 of the cards keeps getting and "incorrect share" message after a few hours of mining perfectly fine.  The other MSI card seems to handle anything I throw at it, even 2250 memory clock and 28.5 MH/s with a random dip here and there, but no incorrect shares.  This one card doesn't seem to like any changes at all.  On a side note, I did import the same modded rom file to both cards if that would be a problem?  Any recommendations as I am at a loss?  I guess I could try not overclocking the card at all and see what happens on an overnight run, but where is the fun in that?


----------



## verycharbroiled (Jan 3, 2018)

drop the core clocks to stock, they dont help eth mining.. i underclock the core on mine. then i would just drop the mem clock on the problem card a bit.. say 2000 and see what happens. if mining eth you can also drop the core clocks a bit, they dont matter much in eth miming.

i use 17.11.2 drivers for amd, set to "compute" mode in the amd settings part of the driver. claymore cdm 10.2 on win10. -10% on frequency, 0 on power limit, 2100 on mem clocks. i have modded straps on my 2 470/4s using atikmdag-patcher for patching the driver to recognise the modded cards. both cards hit 28.x mhs. cards run mid 60s Centigrade.

what are temps? undervolting the core will drop power consumption and temps, it may be the gpu is running too hot?


----------



## jhammi20 (Jan 3, 2018)

verycharbroiled said:


> drop the core clocks to stock, they dont help eth mining.. i underclock the core on mine. then i would just drop the mem clock on the problem card a bit.. say 2000 and see what happens. if mining eth you can also drop the core clocks a bit, they dont matter much in eth miming.
> 
> i use 17.11.2 drivers for amd, set to "compute" mode in the amd settings part of the driver. claymore cdm 10.2 on win10. -10% on frequency, 0 on power limit, 2100 on mem clocks. i have modded straps on my 2 470/4s using atikmdag-patcher for patching the driver to recognise the modded cards. both cards hit 28.x mhs. cards run mid 60s Centigrade.
> 
> what are temps? undervolting the core will drop power consumption and temps, it may be the gpu is running too hot?





verycharbroiled said:


> drop the core clocks to stock, they dont help eth mining.. i underclock the core on mine. then i would just drop the mem clock on the problem card a bit.. say 2000 and see what happens. if mining eth you can also drop the core clocks a bit, they dont matter much in eth miming.
> 
> i use 17.11.2 drivers for amd, set to "compute" mode in the amd settings part of the driver. claymore cdm 10.2 on win10. -10% on frequency, 0 on power limit, 2100 on mem clocks. i have modded straps on my 2 470/4s using atikmdag-patcher for patching the driver to recognise the modded cards. both cards hit 28.x mhs. cards run mid 60s Centigrade.
> 
> what are temps? undervolting the core will drop power consumption and temps, it may be the gpu is running too hot?



Running at around 58C just like the other card.  Do I need to run the patch after the bios mod or before?   I just uninstalled the drivers using DDU, re-installed the drivers (17.30 - Aug 23rd), and then ran the patch.  I also swapped out to a new riser to eliminate that as a possible issue.   I also loaded this ROM that I found on Anorak: https://anorak.tech/t/msi-rx-570-gaming-x-8gb-hynix/41807/20

Currently I am letting it run, but that rom I loaded is puting out 29.8 MH/s! Wow.......hoping either the riser or reloading the drivers fixed the issues, but only time will tell.  I will update after a few hours of running.



verycharbroiled said:


> drop the core clocks to stock, they dont help eth mining.. i underclock the core on mine. then i would just drop the mem clock on the problem card a bit.. say 2000 and see what happens. if mining eth you can also drop the core clocks a bit, they dont matter much in eth miming.
> 
> i use 17.11.2 drivers for amd, set to "compute" mode in the amd settings part of the driver. claymore cdm 10.2 on win10. -10% on frequency, 0 on power limit, 2100 on mem clocks. i have modded straps on my 2 470/4s using atikmdag-patcher for patching the driver to recognise the modded cards. both cards hit 28.x mhs. cards run mid 60s Centigrade.
> 
> what are temps? undervolting the core will drop power consumption and temps, it may be the gpu is running too hot?



BTW, I edited the thread, these are Hynix memory and not Elpida.

UPDATE:  I have gotten a couple incorrect shares again, but it does not seem to be happening as often.  Is it normal for this to happen every once in a while for overclocked GPUs?  My other 2 cards have never gotten incorrect shares.....1 of which I am running bone stock.  The other is the same exact card, with identical BIOS and never gotten an

Happy to report that I backed down my memory from 2150 to 2100 and it has been running for the pas 1.5 hrs without any issues.  I lost .8 MH/s on the 1 card, which is no big deal.


----------



## verycharbroiled (Jan 4, 2018)

jhammi20 said:


> Running at around 58C just like the other card.  Do I need to run the patch after the bios mod or before?   I just uninstalled the drivers using DDU, re-installed the drivers (17.30 - Aug 23rd), and then ran the patch.  I also swapped out to a new riser to eliminate that as a possible issue.   I also loaded this ROM that I found on Anorak: https://anorak.tech/t/msi-rx-570-gaming-x-8gb-hynix/41807/20
> 
> Currently I am letting it run, but that rom I loaded is puting out 29.8 MH/s! Wow.......hoping either the riser or reloading the drivers fixed the issues, but only time will tell.  I will update after a few hours of running.
> 
> ...



personally i wouldnt worry about an incorrect share every once and a while. (mine say "rejected", not "incorrect" btw thats with claymore cdm). if its under 1 or 2 percent i would just roll with it. maybe back the gpu clock off 5 mhz say just to be safe, but i dont think it will hurt anything.. and ive run my 470s with occasional rejected shares since i bought them, maybe 2 years now? dont recall, it was right when they came out for sale.

i flash the card, reboot, then install the driver, run the patcher, then reboot again.


----------



## Itsjo (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi do you have a bios for msi rx 570 gamingX 4gb?


----------

